# Vorschlag: Nicolai Fahrertreffen 2007



## cena (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht haben es einige von euch mitbekommen, denn letztes Jahr im Juli hatte Bergamont im Bikepark Winterberg ein Fahrertreffen, bei dem Bergamont mit Testbikes und Mitarbeitern vor Ort gewesen ist, und an dem viele Bergamont-Fahrer teilgenommen haben, von denen es auch organisiert wurde.

Jetzt die Frage: Warum soll es sowas nicht mit Nicolai geben ?

Deswegen die Idee: Ein Nicolai-Fahrertreffen im Sommer 2007 ins Leben zu rufen, wie es z.B. im rocky-mountain-unterforum auch schon gamcht wird

Als Veranstaltungsort wäre Winterberg an sich ja schonmal garnicht schlecht, da in der Bikearena Sauerland und im Bikepark Winterberg selbst, jeder irgendwo dran gefallen findet.

Außerdem liegt Winterberg ziemlich zentral in Deutschland, sodass die Anreise am "gerechtesten" wäre im Vergleich zu anderen solcher Orte.


Besteht daran Interesse von Seiten der Biker; und wenn ja, ist mit einer "Unterstützung" von Nicolai zu rechnen ?




mfg


----------



## Framekiller (9. Januar 2007)

Sehr gute Idee und Winterberg is echt sehr gerecht mit Gaspedal im Anschlag bin ich in1,5 Std. da  Ich wär dabei und 3-4 andere Nicolaifahrer sind auch schnell organisiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Januar 2007)

Guuuuuute Idee!


----------



## Paiza (9. Januar 2007)

Ich wäre auch dabei Winterberg ist nicht weit von mir weg


----------



## cena (9. Januar 2007)

das ergebnis scheint ja bis jetzt ziemlich eindeutig. wäre auch gerne bereit mich da um die "organisatorischen Dinge" zu kümmern, wovon es zwar nicht allzu viele geben wird, aber dann haben wir das auch aus dem weg. ich nehme mal an ein sonntag wäre für alle, oder zumindest die meißten, am besten, da sie da wahrscheinlich nicht arbeiten müssen.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (9. Januar 2007)

also ich wäre dabei !!!


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (9. Januar 2007)

Ich wäre auch dabei gute idee.


----------



## dotterbart (9. Januar 2007)

gute idee


----------



## jefis (9. Januar 2007)

Bin mit dabei. Kumpel kommt bestimmt auch mit.  
Mal sehen was Kalle + Falco sagen!!!! 
Das Hoffest bei Nicolai vor der Eurobike ist auch immer gut besucht und Touren gibt es auch. War 2006 leider bescheidenes Wetter.


----------



## Kerschi (9. Januar 2007)

Ich bin in Bischofsmais schon in mehrere solcher Treffen anderer Bikemarken reingeschneit und finde die Sache sehr gut und informativ wenn man sich mit Leuten die den gleichen Rahmen fahren austauschen kann, mal einen gleichen Rahmen in anderer Farbe und mit anderen Parts sieht usw. Da sieht man viele neue Ideen und sicher auch den ein oder anderen Vorschlag was man besser machen könnte.

Trotzdem werd ich wohl kaum vor Ort sein weil Winterberg ist von mir aus sehr weit weg und da hab ich in halber Entfernung eine ganze Reihe Parks mit besseren Downhillstrecken.


----------



## Paiza (10. Januar 2007)

Kerschi schrieb:


> Trotzdem werd ich wohl kaum vor Ort sein weil Winterberg ist von mir aus sehr weit weg und da hab ich in halber Entfernung eine ganze Reihe Parks mit besseren Downhillstrecken.



Die Strecke soll bis zum Renne im Mai komplett neu sein!! Das hat mir einer letztes Jahr gesagt der dort arbeitet 

In diesem Park muss man mal gewesen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (14. Januar 2007)

cena schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht haben es einige von euch mitbekommen, denn letztes Jahr im Juli hatte Bergamont im Bikepark Winterberg ein Fahrertreffen, bei dem Bergamont mit Testbikes und Mitarbeitern vor Ort gewesen ist, und an dem viele Bergamont-Fahrer teilgenommen haben, von denen es auch organisiert wurde.
> 
> ...



Ja sehr geil hast unsere Idee ja schon umgesetzt....
wäre ma interessant was von seiten Nicolais zu hören!
Greatz


----------



## Falco Mille (15. Januar 2007)

Natürlich finden wir es toll, wenn Ihr ein Treffen in Winterberg machen wollte, und dass Ihr das Ganze selbst in die Hand nehmt, ist noch toller, und wenn ich mal ein Wochenende einfach nur biken kann, ohne zu arbeiten, oder mich um irgend etwas organisatorisches kümmern muss, dann finde ich das sogar spitzenmäßig.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## xMARTINx (15. Januar 2007)

wäre auf jeden fall dabei,schon termine in aussicht?


----------



## cena (27. Januar 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> wäre auf jeden fall dabei,schon termine in aussicht?


 
wie wärs mit Sonntag, dem 15.7.07 ?


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Januar 2007)

da wäre super!!!wäre echt super wenn das klappt


----------



## Runterfahrer (28. Januar 2007)

cena schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht haben es einige von euch mitbekommen, denn letztes Jahr im Juli hatte Bergamont im Bikepark Winterberg ein Fahrertreffen, bei dem Bergamont mit Testbikes und Mitarbeitern vor Ort gewesen ist, und an dem viele Bergamont-Fahrer teilgenommen haben, von denen es auch organisiert wurde.
> 
> ...




Wenn du Hilfe bei der Organisation brauchst, kannst du mich jederzeit ansprechen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (28. Januar 2007)

Hammer, ich bin dabei !!!!


----------



## cena (28. Januar 2007)

dann würde ich mal sagen, dass wir den termin (15.7.2007) mal festhalten und uns jetzt um den ablauf kümmern  

also das man den ganzen Ttg im bikepaark rumfährt ist ja klar, aber wie siehts z.B. mit mittagessen aus ? 

soll man in einem restaurant plätze reservieren (mir käme da dieses Restaurant "blitz" oder wie das heißt, zwischen der Bundesstraße und dem Slopestyle-Park in den Sinn, weil das einerseits keine bikeminute vom bikepark weg ist, man die bikes in sicht hat, und mir das essen doch sehr gut geschmeckt hat wobei die preise auch fair waren )

oder soll sich jeder selbst von würstchen mit brezel und apfelschorle ernähren ? 


um mal zu gucken wer dran teilnehmen möchte, hab ich jetzt einen termin ins LMB gesetzt (Uhrzeit ist verhandelbar).


*Deswegen: jeder der am treffen teilnehmen möchte, trägt sich bitte bei dem termin als mitfahrer ein (**http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3984**)*


----------



## darkhenry1 (28. Januar 2007)

cena schrieb:


> wie wärs mit Sonntag, dem 15.7.07 ?



hmhm so spät erst?
Wie wärs mit April oder Mai.....denn bis Juli isses noch was hin und viele sind auch im Urlaub um die Zeit, is ja quasi mitten innen Ferien! Mein Vorschlag 19 oder 20.05.07


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (28. Januar 2007)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> hmhm so spät erst?
> Wie wärs mit April oder Mai.....denn bis Juli isses noch was hin und viele sind auch im Urlaub um die Zeit, is ja quasi mitten innen Ferien! Mein Vorschlag 19 oder 20.05.07



hat denn zu diesem zeitpunk der park in winterberg schon auf ???


----------



## cena (29. Januar 2007)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> hat denn zu diesem zeitpunk der park in winterberg schon auf ???


 
also ab 1.mai ja offiziell, wobei es an dem Eröffnungs-WE wahrscheinlich en bisschen voll sein wird.

wenns wetter gut ist auch schon mitte april.

mir ist der termin letztendlich relativ egal, mal sehen was andere hier im thread dazu meinen 

und trotzem einfach mal im LMB eintragen, Termin kann ja noch ausgehandelt werden


----------



## xMARTINx (29. Januar 2007)

einer der beiden termine wäre okay,allerdings sollte da man bald nägel mit köpfen machen um auch noch genug werbung zu achen,zum beispiel auf der homepage von nicolai und winterberg und eventuell ne anzeige in der rider.vielleicht stellt ja nicolai nen paar testräder zur verfügung,wollt schon immer mal nen m-pire fahren;-)


----------



## cena (29. Januar 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> einer der beiden termine wäre okay,allerdings sollte da man bald nägel mit köpfen machen um auch noch genug werbung zu achen,zum beispiel auf der homepage von nicolai und winterberg und eventuell ne anzeige in der rider.vielleicht stellt ja nicolai nen paar testräder zur verfügung,wollt schon immer mal nen m-pire fahren;-)


 
anzeige in der rider fällt wahrscheinlich weg, weil man für anzeigen normalerweise geld bezahlt  

könnten höchstens en kurzen hinweis oder sowas inner rider, etc. machen.

ja, das der termin bald feststehen sollte stimmt schon, aber nicht, das die während des betriebs noch einiges ausbauen (wie letztes jahr den neuen funride), sodass es vllt. besser wäre gegen juli dort einzuschlagen.

ansonsten lasst mal hören ob ihr eher für mai oder juli seit


----------



## Paiza (30. Januar 2007)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag 19 oder 20.05.07




An diesem Datum ist ISX Cup Saison beginn in Winterberg!! Denke nicht das man dann ein Treffen machen sollte oder jeder nimmt am Race teil 

Im Juli ist das Treffen eigentlich sehr gut, da nur das Bad Wildbad Race ist!!!


----------



## cena (30. Januar 2007)

Paiza schrieb:


> An diesem Datum ist ISX Cup Saison beginn in Winterberg!! Denke nicht das man dann ein Treffen machen sollte oder jeder nimmt am Race teil
> 
> Im Juli ist das Treffen eigentlich sehr gut, da nur das Bad Wildbad Race ist!!!


 
mmh, hab garnicht an das IXS-Cup-WE gedacht  

aber dann könten wir doch bei dem Termin im Juli bleiben, oder ist da was in Wildbad ?


----------



## Paiza (30. Januar 2007)

cena schrieb:


> mmh, hab garnicht an das IXS-Cup-WE gedacht
> 
> aber dann könten wir doch bei dem Termin im Juli bleiben, oder ist da was in Wildbad ?



Ja.. 3. IXS Cup Lauf in Wildbad, ist aber erst am 28.-29.7.07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raul Duke (14. Februar 2007)

Hey Leute, 
super idee mit dem treffen. Ich wär auch dabei. Leider muß Ich feststellen das seit zwei Wochen kein neuer post dazugekommen ist (wegen uhrzeit, Tagesablauf, Essen ect.). Mit der frage zum Datum hat darkhenry1 schon recht, die Sommerferien fangen schon ab dem 09.07. an. Mai (zu voll, 1.Monat) und Juli  (Ferien) wurden schon gennant aber was ist mit dem Juni?  
Da die zeit ja verhandelbar ist schlage Ich ein erstes Treffen so um 9.30-10.00 uhr (ma schauen wieviele da sind) vor, vielleicht gegen 12.30-13.00 uhr Essen, Quatschen, Erfahrungen austauschen und dann? 
So hoffe es kommen noch nen paar anregungen und das der Thread nicht vergessen wird.


Cya


----------



## tanchoplatinum (17. Februar 2007)

salü

ich daniel ein fahrer des blitzzz teams und würde euch auf jeden fall unterstützen und auf dem treffen mal vorbeischauen.
aber am 15.7. ist internationales 4x race in wilthen, da könnte ich also nicht.

ich schau aber ab und an mal rein 

schau


----------



## xMARTINx (17. Februar 2007)

das ist doch mal ne ansage,ist aber schwer es allen recht zu machen,mittlerweile sollte man auch einen festen termin in aussicht haben...


----------



## cena (17. Februar 2007)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> das ist doch mal ne ansage,ist aber schwer es allen recht zu machen,mittlerweile sollte man auch einen festen termin in aussicht haben...


 
"sollte" ist gut, aber wenn einer lieber im mai dahin will, der adere im juli, und der dritte sich überhaupt nicht entscheiden kann, dann wirds kompliziert  

dann machen wirs halt am 8.7. um sich mal langsam auf einen termin zu einigen, ja oder nein ?


----------



## D.F.87 (24. Februar 2007)

also ich finde 8.7. in ordnung!!!ICh würde vielleicht auch noch jemanden mitbringen


----------



## darkhenry1 (24. Februar 2007)

D.F.87 schrieb:


> also ich finde 8.7. in ordnung!!!ICh würde vielleicht auch noch jemanden mitbringen



da wäre ich dann wohl scho in Urlaub deshalb plediere ich noch immer für en wochenende vor den Ferien


----------



## Evil-Young-Boy (9. Mai 2007)

Leude entscheidet euch mal .... würd ja auch gern kommen ....

dazu bräucht ich aber auch mal n offiziellen Termin ..also denn bis IRGENDWANN in Winterberg


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Mai 2007)

18ter bis 20ster Mai!


----------



## xMARTINx (28. Mai 2007)

gibts dieses jahr noch nen treffen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanchoplatinum (30. Mai 2007)

salü

am 8.7. bin ich i schladming zum 4x/dh weltcup hab aber onehinn selten zeit.
einigt euch do einfach auf einen termin und ich werd auch mal sehen ob es bei mir passt.


----------



## Nette (30. Mai 2007)

Viele Köche verderben den Brei - also mach´ich auch mal mit.
15.07. fände ich gut. Sind zwar Ferien, aber habt ihr Angst es sei zu voll oder seid ihr mit Euren families unterwegs?
Ferien sind am 03.08. zu Ende - also lieber danach?
Wie sieht´s mit Terminen in der Woche aus?
08. oder 09.09.? Ist zwar noch lange hin, aber vielleicht ist dann der verregnete Sommer vorbei und der Herbst beginnt wiedr mit 30ºC?


----------



## cena (7. Juni 2007)

Nette schrieb:


> Viele Köche verderben den Brei - also mach´ich auch mal mit.
> 15.07. fände ich gut. Sind zwar Ferien, aber habt ihr Angst es sei zu voll oder seid ihr mit Euren families unterwegs?
> Ferien sind am 03.08. zu Ende - also lieber danach?
> Wie sieht´s mit Terminen in der Woche aus?
> 08. oder 09.09.? Ist zwar noch lange hin, aber vielleicht ist dann der verregnete Sommer vorbei und der Herbst beginnt wiedr mit 30ºC?


 
ich vertraue mich nicht gerne herbsten mit 30°C an zumal es in w-berg letztes jahr schon fast am tiefkühlen war (subjektiv - war mit t-shirt und kurzer hose da weils hier in köln 17°C werden sollten  )

also für terminvorschläge bin ich nach wie vor offen, nur langsam sollte es verbindlich werden 

oder wir legen das auf *samstag den 14.7 ansonsten sonntag 15.7 ?* - am lift wird es nicht voll, wir besorgen uns dann VIP-Liftpässe und gehen einfach an der Schlange vorbei


also sagt mal was dazu - bis sonntag oder so sollte der termin feststehen


----------



## tanchoplatinum (8. Juni 2007)

salü

ich meine ihr soltet einfach einen termin fest machen, jedem könnt ihr es eh nicht recht machen



schaudi


----------



## MJK (15. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Ist beim Treffen nur die Ritterrüstungsfraktion vertreten oder ist das auch für Leutchen die auch mal bergauffahren?

Habe "nur" nen Helius FR und keine Protektoren... Wollte beim Treffen nicht blöde rumstehen (natürlich mit erfurchtsvoll schlotternden Knien...)  und alle anderen packen ihre 20 cm Teile aus... äh... Federweg... schon klar, nee?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2007)

Also Protektoren kann man sich in den Parks auch immer ausleihen 

BTW. ich finde es sehr geil das in der Umfrage 7 Leute keinen Bock auf ein Treffen hätten, 5 davon nicht mal ein Nicolai haben, die anderen beiden Nicolai CC Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (15. Juni 2007)

MJK schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ist beim Treffen nur die Ritterrüstungsfraktion vertreten oder ist das auch für Leutchen die auch mal bergauffahren?
> 
> Habe "nur" nen Helius FR und keine Protektoren... Wollte beim Treffen nicht blöde rumstehen (natürlich mit erfurchtsvoll schlotternden Knien...)  und alle anderen packen ihre 20 cm Teile aus... äh... Federweg... schon klar, nee?



"Leute die auch Bergauffahren"...tun wir doch alle...



mitm Lift


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Juni 2007)




----------



## MJK (19. Juni 2007)

Joo, danke für den Tipp. War auch schon mal da und das ist so ok. Das eigentliche Problem ist nur, dass man ca nen halben Tag braucht um sich dran zu gewöhnen (was bedeutet, dass ich nen halben Tag wohl dauernt im Weg stehe...). 

Btw: Ich habe kein cc-bike! Das ist ein superduper Downhillbolide für Berge ohne Gefälle, jawohl   Das 7-Gebierge (was eher ein 7-Gehügele ist) ist ja nicht gerade für seine schneebedeckten Gipfel bekannt... 

Nun, vier Anmeldungen bis dato. Vielleicht sollte man Falco mal fragen, ob Nicolai das Treffen im Nicolai Newsletter erwähnen sollte. Natürlich mit den dicken Hinweis, dass das KEINE offizielle Nicolai Verunstalltung ist. Und einem kleinen Hinweis, dass alle Nicht-Nicolai-Fahrer verhauen werden dürfen...



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Also Protektoren kann man sich in den Parks auch immer ausleihen
> 
> BTW. ich finde es sehr geil das in der Umfrage 7 Leute keinen Bock auf ein Treffen hätten, 5 davon nicht mal ein Nicolai haben, die anderen beiden Nicolai CC Bikes


----------



## cena (19. Juni 2007)

So, also ich würd sagen wir setzen das dann jetzt endgültig für Samstag fest, dann kann man sich nach dem Fahren auch noch mit anderen Sachen beschäftigen  

Hier der Termin im LMB: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3984

*Samstag, 14.7.07 - 12Uhr Parkplatz am Übungsparcours*


----------



## cena (10. Juli 2007)

ich weiss nicht wer alles kommen will kann oder eben nicht aber ich bin jetzt erstmal in Urlaub und werd an dem besagten Tag dann einfach mal da stehen und en bisschen warten, also bis dann


----------



## kowa1981 (13. Juli 2007)

hmm nicolai treffen hört sich ganz gut nur hab ich leider kein niclolai.
mal gucken vielleicht komme ich morgen mit nem kollegen auch vorbei.
sind aber kona fahrer...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Juli 2007)

shit ich versuche mal noch schnell jemanden zu aktivieren der mit mir fährt, leider kann ich nicht alleine kommen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (16. Juli 2007)

und wie war es ?


----------



## cena (16. Juli 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> und wie war es ?


 
ich war samstag da, nur irgendwie kein andrer der sich als angehöriger des treffens zu erkennen gab


----------

